# Riddle me this 3



## Funtastic curves (Jun 3, 2022)

A man walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a glass of water. The bartender pulls out a shotgun, fires a blast just missing the man. Man says thank you, puts a tip on the bar, and exits. 
Why the thank you and the tip?


----------

